# HCC Coding Specialist wanted - Puerto Rico



## tbuxton (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking for certified coders with HCC coding experience in Puerto Rico!  See below.


*HCC Coding Specialist*
Episource is a leading healthcare services provider focused on Medicare Risk Adjustment coding and analytics serving health plans and managed care medical groups throughout the U.S.   We reviewed over 500,000 medical records for our client last year and expect to exceed one million records in 2012.  

HCC Coding Specialists will work in our office in San Juan, PR redacting diagnosis codes and other information as necessary from medical records, both electronic and handwritten, in accordance with CMS guidelines and client-specific requests/guidelines.  Bilingual Spanish/English required.  This position requires experience in HCC (Medicare Risk Adjustment) coding and a strong knowledge of ICD-9-CM diagnosis coding and documentation requirements.  Detail oriented attitude and ability to work to strict deadlines are a must.  This is a full-time position.

Send resume to: Natividad Ornelas, nornelas@episource.com, or phone 714-452-1961.


----------

